# Building a spinning rod, any recommendations?



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I am planning to build a rod for a family member who fishes mostly currant creek and the berry.I have built a couple of fly rods, this will be my first spinning rod. Does anyone have any recommendations on a relatively inexpensive spinning blank? I normally just buy whatever is cheap from cabelas, I have the mudhole catalog too - just want to see if anyone has any other suggestions.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

How much do you want to spend?

Fishstix usually has a grab bag option where you can buy random rods for $5-15. Getbitoutdoors also has a clearance section where you can find some discontinued blanks for a pretty good price.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Dodger said:


> How much do you want to spend?
> 
> Fishstix usually has a grab bag option where you can buy random rods for $5-15. Getbitoutdoors also has a clearance section where you can find some discontinued blanks for a pretty good price.


Sorry, should have mentioned that - I'm trying to keep everything to roughly $75 or less.
Thanks for the suggestions, I'll check them out.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

If you have it in your budget, I'd look at some of the Batson stuff. With $75 you could probably pull it off. Batson makes some great blanks.

I lucked into 6 Loomis blanks a while ago in exchange for making the guy a custom spinner. I found the exact same blanks on built rods at Scheels for $345. 

I don't build too many spinning rods or fly rods. I mostly build kokanee rods. In fact, I have 6 of them behind me right now waiting for me to get on them. I have more rods to build than I can even keep track of. I have 2 fly rod blanks over there, 2 casting and a spinning to make. Winter is coming I guess.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Dodger said:


> How much do you want to spend?
> 
> Fishstix usually has a grab bag option where you can buy random rods for $5-15. Getbitoutdoors also has a clearance section where you can find some discontinued blanks for a pretty good price.


Are these online stores or somewhere local?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

They are online stores. I don't know of any good local sources of nice quality blanks. Well, except the one those 6 Loomis blanks came from but I'm not saying where that was.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

There are blanks in the bargain cave from time to time, but it's very sporadic as they are returned items. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

I know this is month and a half after you asked the question but the new Batson Revelation blanks are getting pretty great reviews and are pretty affordable. A downside might be that they only come in one piece models at this point. If you haven't bought something yet they might be worth a look.


----------

